# Exporting To Snapfish



## rforestguilford (Nov 23, 2014)

I have numerous RAW photos that I have edited in Lightroom 5, installed on an iMac with OS X 10.9.5.  I would like to send them to Snapfish, and have them make 5x7 prints.  Snapfish does not accept RAW files, only JPEGs.  Could someone please help a relative newbie to online printing as well as something of a computerphobe by telling me,preferably step by step, how I would go about doing this?
Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi rforestguilford, welcome to the forum!

You need to select the files, then go to File menu > Export.  In the export dialog, select a folder to put them in - maybe on the desktop - and select file type JPEG and color space sRGB. For the size, set it to 7 inches long edge. Here's a screenshot to set you on the right track.  Then just follow the instructions on Snapfish's website to upload those exported JPEGs.


----------



## rforestguilford (Nov 25, 2014)

Victoria,
Thanks very much for the information.  It helps a lot.  Thank you.


----------

